# Breed recomendation



## manybirds (Aug 20, 2012)

I probably won't be getting any more sheep any time soon but you can never plan to soon. I figure by the time i'm gradutated from college i should have what species and breeds etc all picked out lol. i'm reading stories guide to sheep now but ur advice is really appreciated. here's my requirements:
1. I want it to be a rare and heritage breed. NOT like suffolk or hampshire, i want to be part of helping to save a dying breed. (i have one hamp that'll stay until she dies and i like her but i don't want any more like that)
2. hardy and does well on grass and forage, not much trouble with worms, good feat. 
3. good flocking instinct owuld be nice but not required.
4. produces fair amounts of meat (enough for small family) a year and fair/average wool production.
5. i'de like a wool breed. when i envision my flock i like to think of big fluffy sheep out there on my pasture
6. Easy lambing, with plenty of little babies
7. Good temperment. i don't want skiddish or mean sheep. 
8. can handle extremes of both tempertures.
9.I'm not partial about appearance i really don't care. 

c not many requirements lol


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 20, 2012)

Sheepgirl posted an excellent "Breed Selector" that would help you:

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=17115


----------



## Symphony (Aug 21, 2012)

Icelandic Sheep meet most of those specifications.  Shetlands are good too.


----------



## SheepGirl (Aug 21, 2012)

I think Lincoln Longwools would be a good choice. They are a long wool breed and they shear a heavy fleece. They are large, so they should give you a good sized carcass, too.


----------



## manybirds (Aug 21, 2012)

Symphony said:
			
		

> Icelandic Sheep meet most of those specifications.  Shetlands are good too.


though i do think there cute, there's ALOT of them in my area, they're small producing a small carcass.


----------



## manybirds (Aug 21, 2012)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> I think Lincoln Longwools would be a good choice. They are a long wool breed and they shear a heavy fleece. They are large, so they should give you a good sized carcass, too.


i like the look of those! I'll read up on them


----------



## BrownSheep (Aug 21, 2012)

I enjoy my horn Dorsets.


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Aug 21, 2012)

Maybe Tunis? Everyone I know who has them raves about how easy they are and how delicious their meat is. Plus I think their little red lambs are adorable


----------



## Bridgemoof (Aug 21, 2012)

I was thinking Tunis too. I have 2, oh no 3 now.  They are a good meat/wool sheep. They are medium to big, but not too big. Their wool is medium. They have pleasant dispositions, not super sweet, but not skittish or flighty. Fairly easy to handle, good flockers. Great mothers, and I think twin easily, and if I'm not mistaken, year-round breeders. 

BUT, their hooves, ugh. They don't do well in a moist climate. We are constantly having trouble with hoof problems. I was actually surprised the other day to see one of them running. That was the first time I ever saw her run in the 9 months we've had them. Usually they are limping along.

My favorite sheep are the Cormos, for sure.


----------



## BrownSheep (Aug 21, 2012)

Thought I'ld add a bit about the Horn Dorset now that I have time.
Dorsets are white sheep with open faces and long bodies. Ewes weigh 150200 pounds, and rams weigh 225275 pounds. The sheep are avid grazers and use feed well. Ewes are heavy milkers, easily able to raise their own lambs. They have also been used in dairying. Dorset sheep produce between five and nine pounds of medium grade wool per year.
The single most important attribute of the Dorset is its extended breeding season, also called nonseasonal or aseasonal breeding. This characteristic, not found in any other British breed, is an important performance trait. Sheep of most breeds are seasonal breeders, mating in the fall and producing lambs in the spring. In contrast, Dorsets can be bred in the spring for production of lambs in the fall. Some ewes will raise two sets of lambs a year, with multiple births not uncommon. Dorsets tolerate heat well, and heat tolerance contributes to Dorset rams ability to breed earlier in the season than rams of other breeds.
http://albc-usa.org/cpl/dorset.html


----------



## Royd Wood (Aug 21, 2012)

1. I want it to be a rare and heritage breed. NOT like suffolk or hampshire, i want to be part of helping to save a dying breed. (i have one hamp that'll stay until she dies and i like her but i don't want any more like that) *Romney - purebred Romney are on the endangered list in Canada*
2. hardy and does well on grass and forage, not much trouble with worms, good feat. *Romney - mine are strictly grass & hay fed - dont worm ever and dont get footrot - well they come from the Romney Marshes in England* 
3. good flocking instinct owuld be nice but not required. *Romney*
4. produces fair amounts of meat (enough for small family) a year and fair/average wool production. *Romney - lots of beautiful meat we are slaughtering 40 lambs this year demand is high*
5. i'de like a wool breed. when i envision my flock i like to think of big fluffy sheep out there on my pasture. *Romney - naturally crimped wool so big demand for the wool from spinners*
6. Easy lambing, with plenty of little babies * Romney - we have lots of twins and the triplet mums manage somehow to feed all 3. Our retained ewe lambs are pregnant in first year*
7. Good temperment. i don't want skiddish or mean sheep. *Romney - they come running to me and love attention*
8. can handle extremes of both tempertures. *Romney - very hot and humid in summer and bloody freezing in winter here in Ontario- only ever inside to have lambs*
9.I'm not partial about appearance i really don't care. *Romney are a beautiful sheep breed - pics below*

*I try not to be biased about breeds just because I have them and am sure there are other breeds that would suit but the Romney really does tick all your boxes*


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 21, 2012)

Are those your sheep, Royd?


----------



## Royd Wood (Aug 21, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Are those your sheep, Royd?


Yes the two below are still here but the ram above has gone to lamb heven


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 21, 2012)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are gorgeous. I am not a big sheep fan but there are a few I do like and Romneys are at the top of my like list. I really like them. Yours are very pretty. I love their faces and their color!


----------



## Royd Wood (Aug 21, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Royd Wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have a few black ones too - the spinners fight over the wool from those but the whites are my fav. If you dont like administering drugs into your meat then Romneys are really worth considering


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 21, 2012)

I don't know hardly anything about sheep but I do know they are a top breed. Plus I think they look really cool.

I'm off to bed. See ya'll 2maro!! Night.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Aug 22, 2012)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> 1. I want it to be a rare and heritage breed. NOT like suffolk or hampshire, i want to be part of helping to save a dying breed. (i have one hamp that'll stay until she dies and i like her but i don't want any more like that) *Romney - purebred Romney are on the endangered list in Canada*
> 2. hardy and does well on grass and forage, not much trouble with worms, good feat. *Romney - mine are strictly grass & hay fed - dont worm ever and dont get footrot - well they come from the Romney Marshes in England*
> 3. good flocking instinct owuld be nice but not required. *Romney*
> 4. produces fair amounts of meat (enough for small family) a year and fair/average wool production. *Romney - lots of beautiful meat we are slaughtering 40 lambs this year demand is high*
> ...


BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## manybirds (Aug 22, 2012)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> 1. I want it to be a rare and heritage breed. NOT like suffolk or hampshire, i want to be part of helping to save a dying breed. (i have one hamp that'll stay until she dies and i like her but i don't want any more like that) *Romney - purebred Romney are on the endangered list in Canada*
> 2. hardy and does well on grass and forage, not much trouble with worms, good feat. *Romney - mine are strictly grass & hay fed - dont worm ever and dont get footrot - well they come from the Romney Marshes in England*
> 3. good flocking instinct owuld be nice but not required. *Romney*
> 4. produces fair amounts of meat (enough for small family) a year and fair/average wool production. *Romney - lots of beautiful meat we are slaughtering 40 lambs this year demand is high*
> ...


very pretty! your weather in ontarion must be similiar to our weather in north WI too so that shouldn't be a problem. first large black, highlands and galloways ( at least i think you have galloways?) and now this!? your taking my dream animals here. lol i mapquested how far you where from me, it would be a staight shot there but unfortunatley you have to go completely around superior.


----------



## Bossroo (Aug 22, 2012)

Look up the Corriedale... very similar to the Romney with the benefit of producing a finer wool.  The Suffolk and Hampshire are  heritage breeds having a history of more than a century originating in England then imported to the US as meat producers with superior flavor .


----------



## Bridgemoof (Aug 22, 2012)

I love this thread, everyone sticking up for their sheep breeds!

I have to say the Romneys are beautiful, and all the traits of them sound ideal. Want. Now. lol


----------



## Royd Wood (Aug 22, 2012)

> very pretty! your weather in ontarion must be similiar to our weather in north WI too so that shouldn't be a problem. first large black, highlands and galloways ( at least i think you have galloways?) and now this!? your taking my dream animals here. lol i mapquested how far you where from me, it would be a staight shot there but unfortunatley you have to go completely around superior.


I was sure they had planes in the US  Its a big lake to go round 
We do have Galloways - Large Blacks and Tamworths - and Romneys plus turkeys (bronze)- chickens- ducks and 2 horses - pheasants no goats though


----------



## Symphony (Aug 22, 2012)

Bossroo I think you might of missed the OP.  They want a more rare breed.  Corriedales are great sheep though.


----------



## nissa_loves_sheep (Aug 30, 2012)

I've been raising Shetland sheep since they were rare--- nearly 20 years--- and they are very hardy sheep. They are small, but I've started a second line of sheep that are Shetland/White Dorper crosses. They produce nice fast-growing lambs that are more of a commercial success. 

One of the most important considerations in picking a breed is to see if there are breeders in your area. You'll need to get more stock in to keep from getting inbred, so you'll want some breeders nearby. Also, currently trendy breeds of sheep can be risky. They can be overpriced--- as Shetlands were when I got started, ewe lambs went for $1000--- and when the trend is over, most of the breeders quit breeding and it may be difficult to get new stock locally.  Look at the Romanov sheep--- they were the latest craze some years back, and now there are only a handful of breeders left in the country.


----------



## manybirds (Aug 31, 2012)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> > very pretty! your weather in ontarion must be similiar to our weather in north WI too so that shouldn't be a problem. first large black, highlands and galloways ( at least i think you have galloways?) and now this!? your taking my dream animals here. lol i mapquested how far you where from me, it would be a staight shot there but unfortunatley you have to go completely around superior.
> 
> 
> I was sure they had planes in the US  Its a big lake to go round
> We do have Galloways - Large Blacks and Tamworths - and Romneys plus turkeys (bronze)- chickens- ducks and 2 horses - pheasants no goats though


lol but i doubt a plane would let a stolen highlander on it!


----------



## manybirds (Aug 31, 2012)

nissa_loves_sheep said:
			
		

> I've been raising Shetland sheep since they were rare--- nearly 20 years--- and they are very hardy sheep. They are small, but I've started a second line of sheep that are Shetland/White Dorper crosses. They produce nice fast-growing lambs that are more of a commercial success.
> 
> One of the most important considerations in picking a breed is to see if there are breeders in your area. You'll need to get more stock in to keep from getting inbred, so you'll want some breeders nearby. Also, currently trendy breeds of sheep can be risky. They can be overpriced--- as Shetlands were when I got started, ewe lambs went for $1000--- and when the trend is over, most of the breeders quit breeding and it may be difficult to get new stock locally.  Look at the Romanov sheep--- they were the latest craze some years back, and now there are only a handful of breeders left in the country.


$1000! seems like a lot for a little bitty sheep. Thats a very pretty breed (the romanov) i love its color!


----------



## RustyDHart (Sep 8, 2012)

I love my Scottish Blackface....a great breed,   nice size to handle......great mothers......duel purpose......great foragers....handle the cold weather.....long fleeces.....beautiful horns on both sexes.....just an all around great breed.     Rusty Hart  (Irish Acres)


----------



## Fiberfling (Sep 20, 2012)

New here.

I have 3 California Variegated Mutant, one white Romeldale, and two Finnish Landrace.


----------



## BrownSheep (Sep 20, 2012)

I've always wanted some CVMs!


----------

